# Shock mounting position



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Building up an older specialized enduro.
Was thinking of putting air can on lower side versus having it on the high side.
Any thoughts on weather this makes any difference at all as far as performance?
Pros or cons.. Or no diff at all.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Performance - No
Appropriate clearance through full articulation - Yes


----------

